# Garage door keypad stopped working



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Got the electric eyes? They might be mis-aligned.
Does the wall switch work okay and regularly without the stop action?
Have you dropped the remote?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Answering jl's ?'s will probably solve your problem. If not, re-post and we'll try again. David


----------



## bklyn1028 (Oct 13, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> Got the electric eyes? They might be mis-aligned.
> Does the wall switch work okay and regularly without the stop action?
> Have you dropped the remote?


 Electric eyes are fine. Remotes in 3 cars work wonderfully. If I take the battery out, and re-install the same one, it works fine. The next day, it stops working. If I re install the same battery it works fine, then poof. Very frustrating.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you sure the battery is good ?
I've seen some right off the shelf that are almost dead
Other possibility is a short that is draining the battery


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you done any remodelling near there? Any chance of astray nail?
Open the keypad to see if it is wet inside.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

It sounds like the keypad is going bad on you. I have never had one do what yours is doing. The fact that it starts working after r & r the battery sounds like a bad connection in the keypad. I am assuming your keypad is a wireless craftsmen made to match up with your opener. If everything else is working fine, try another keypad, not worth screwing with. A liftmaster keypad from the same vintage will work with your sears unit. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bklyn1028 (Oct 13, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> It sounds like the keypad is going bad on you. I have never had one do what yours is doing. The fact that it starts working after r & r the battery sounds like a bad connection in the keypad. I am assuming your keypad is a wireless craftsmen made to match up with your opener. If everything else is working fine, try another keypad, not worth screwing with. A liftmaster keypad from the same vintage will work with your sears unit.
> Mike Hawkins


 Battery if fine, checked it out. No remodeling. Not wireless, wired into the jamb outside the garage door. Inside is clean, dry. I suppose I have to replace the keypad. Thank you all for your input.


----------

